# True Techno Fans FTW!!!



## ninchya (Nov 30, 2009)

For Techno Fans only!!! 

*List up so awesome techno songs you listen*
Just to mention i think Tiesto, and Daft Punk are overated......(but who cares do as you please)

The Number one DJ must Be Darude. He is simply the best DJ in *my opinon.*


*Rate them and try to beat the Song*

Others Who are Just as Good:

Cosmic Gate=Exploration of Space
DJ Toxic = Its killing Me (original Club extended)
DJ Epic = Exploration of Space (remix)
Matrix= Protect the Innoncent (original),Talk to me (extended)
Csacada = Everytime we touch


----------



## Sterling (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, I have to say Dj Satomi is one of my favorite Djs (closely followed by Scooter, or some other poor soul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ).

Here

and here


----------



## Gobnoblin (Dec 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMVeBtWdFkw


----------



## Vater Unser (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks, people, for once again making "true Techno fans" look like fucking idiots. If you're wondering why, read my post in the "I discovered Techno Music" thread.



			
				Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Well, I have to say Dj Satomi is one of my favorite Djs (closely followed by Scooter, or some other poor soul
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Scooter isn't even a DJ, it's a three person band that plays their instruments live during their acts. Even though one of the band members also is a DJ, that doesn't make Scooter one.

Besides, it's ridiculous to *always* speak of "DJs" when referring to any electronic music producers. Most electronic music producers don't DJ, just like most DJs don't produce electronic music. Don't you get the difference?


As for Gobnoblin's vid, it says "Hardstyle" right in the video...Since when is Hardstyle equal to Techno?
Most "true" Techno heads hate Hardstyle, and most true fans of Hardstyle get pissed off when people call it Techno...
Stop dragging *actual* "true Techno fans" through the mud. I mean, I don't go ahead and open a thread for "true Rap fans" and then commence by saying how much Linkin' Park and The Gorillaz rock.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 3, 2009)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> Thanks, people, for once again making "true Techno fans" look like fucking idiots. If you're wondering why, read my post in the "I discovered Techno Music" thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EDIT: You shouldn't fucking nitpick. I am a big fan of "Rock", but it gets so mixed up, that it could be quite a few other genres. Newer age "Electronic music" really doesn't have a clear cut type, and neither does newer age "Rock". You don't see me bitching over an issue that is just as pointless as asking "Is the sun going to rise today?" I listen and enjoy music, and I don't care how people call it!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 3, 2009)

I wouldn't say I'm a massive techno fan, can't really name too many tracks or too many artists.  I have heard shit loads though, used to be a raver back in the day.

Here's one of my favourite tunes though.


----------

